# Sd card not formatting



## gautam_das (Jan 22, 2017)

Windows says unable to format. I inserted in sd card slot in my laptop.
 This is my card - sandisk ultra micro sd HC 1 class 10.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks like the card is failing. Have you tried doing a disk check on it?


----------



## gautam_das (Jan 22, 2017)

How to do that?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2017)

gautam_das said:


> How to do that?



How to run Microsoft CHKDSK from the command lin

Insert sd card, open it in explorer, shift+right click empty area, select open command window here, type "chkdsk /r" (without ") and press enter.


----------



## gautam_das (Jan 24, 2017)

I tried so. After 12%, it shows that a wrong volume has been inserted in the specified drive. I'm going to the service centre now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 21, 2017)

SD Card Formatter - SD Association


try this


----------

